# Suche einen guten DVD Brenner, der auch Übergrößen brennen kann.



## Onkel Tom (11. Mai 2010)

*Suche einen guten DVD Brenner, der auch Übergrößen brennen kann.*

Hallo alle mit einander.
Mir ist am We, mein DVD Brenner ab gekackt. Hab zum 1. mal mit dem eine etwas größere Musik CD gebrannt. Nicht ganz 82 Minuten. Jetzt will er nicht mehr  Das Gerät ist ca. 2 Jahre alt. Jetzt meine Frage. Welche Brenner würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Er sollte schon ein bissl mehr auf eine CD/DVD brennen können und wenn geht, LightScribe! 
Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche einen guten DVD Brenner, der auch Übergrößen brennen kann.*

An sich sollte das Überbrennen jeder aktuelle Brenner beherrschen, das ist nix besonderes, die 74min leicht zu überschreiten. Empfehlenswert isses aber nicht, auch weil der Player, der das dann lesen soll, damit eher Probleme haben kann, d.h kleine kratzer sorgen da auch viel schneller für Sprünge, als wenn man nicht überbrennt. 

HIer wären welche mit LScribe: Optische Laufwerke/Brenner intern Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber erzähl mal, wie das bei dem Defekt: kam da irgendeine Meldung? Is irgendwie an sich nicht möglich, dass der WEGEN des überbrennens hopps geht, ist bestimmt eher Zufall gewesen...  und was genau geht nun nicht mehr?


----------



## Onkel Tom (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche einen guten DVD Brenner, der auch Übergrößen brennen kann.*

Tcha, der Brenner ist permanet am rattern, wenn ich eine CD / DVD einlege. Weiß jetzt auch nicht, was das ist! Ist aber erst seit dem ich die CD gebrannt hab


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche einen guten DVD Brenner, der auch Übergrößen brennen kann.*

Komisch, ich würd aber echt eher sagen, dass es zufall is.


----------



## Onkel Tom (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche einen guten DVD Brenner, der auch Übergrößen brennen kann.*

Ich hab mal ein paar DVD/CD´s rein und bin dann bis zum Ende damit gegangen. Jetzt läuft er wieder  Ich werd noch  Kann wahrscheinlich sein, das ich jetzt beim brennen in den nicht benutzen Teil gekommen bin, wo Dreck oder sowas sich in den Jahren ab gelagert hat. Dadurch hat er wahrscheinlich Probleme bekommen. Hab jetzt noch mal die CD mit knapp 82 Minuten gebrannt. Und es läuft! Ist schon komisch  Aaaber schön, das ich mir keinen neuen zulegen muß 
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche einen guten DVD Brenner, der auch Übergrößen brennen kann.*

vlt. war da echt nur ein Krümel oder irgendwas im Weg


----------

